# Walker-Turner wood lathe



## Tom Edwards (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a W-T lathe but no chuck or live center, neither do I have a face plate for the inboard or outboard spindles.

The thread is 1" 12TPI and I know that Myford lathes use(d) this size.

Am a beginner in all things woodwork and will need lots of direction and help. I will be 78 this month and would like to do something in my workshop before it is too late. While not afraid of 'moving machinery' I am a little cautious about routers. None of my attempts seem to work out. That's why I watch the program and joined this forum.

Any help would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom you might check with Craft Supply USA or Packard Woodworks. I think they may have the size you need. Grizzly may also have what you need. I know there utility chuck is $45 and comes in different sizes. Their $99 chuck I think may come it that size also. I have one of each and they are good chucks. The $99 one is the same as the small Vicmarc chuck and you can use the same jaws on it.


----------



## Tom Edwards (Sep 12, 2004)

Many thanks Bernie, I appreciate your suggestions and will try both sources. I must confess that one of my worries is how heavy a chuck should I acquire? I have not taken the headstock apart and do not know if the spindle runs in sleeve bearings (journals) or ball/needle bearings. I guess I should look at them for comfort.

Tom


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If I had it to do all over again I would buy 2 of the $99 chucks from Grizzly and then the nice Vicmarc chuck I got. Since the jaws will fit either I would have got many more. I think for $99 you can't go wrong and they are plenty heavy duty.


----------



## Tom Edwards (Sep 12, 2004)

*Walker-Turner Wood Lwathe*

Further to my search for chucks for this lathe I did find an outlet for W-T woodworking machinery and I also came across a manual for this type lathe.
The outlet (Walker Turner Serviced Machinery LLC can supply me with 6 face plates @ $49 ea and they are the correct thread (1" 12TPI) so I would not have to look for spindle adaptors. I asked about chucks but they did not reply specifically - rather they indicated they have a catalog. Anyway I am sending for that and a faceplate to start off with. I did find reference to the bearings in this manual which shows them to be roller and ball - that is good news because I worry about heavy pieces of iron/timber rotating at high speed. The manual also indicates that the lathes were originally supplied with 3 and 4" chucks with 3 or 4 jaws which also helps to steer me in the right direction.
One question for anyone that can answer is: the lathe has an indexing head and I am wondering if anyone has a similar device on their lathe and, if so, how do you use it?

matelot


----------



## jasperfenton (Dec 24, 2010)

Dear Tom,

I too have an ancient WT lathe and had Craft Supplies (woodturnerscatalog.com) machine a threaded adaptor for me for the Vicmarc chuck I bought from them. It was a lot easier and cheaper than I thought it would be. Give them a call and tell them you've got a WT lathe and they'll be able to get you fixed up.

Merry Christmas!
Jim in NC


----------

